# Blonde hair help, please!



## breakdownbeauty (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey everyone I just bleached my dark brown hair blonde and while my fiance loves the color it is now, I want to tone it down some and get rid of the yellow. I was told that I should put a medium ash blonde on it. If I do that, what color of blonde will it give me??? I'd like to get it to a more of a natural light blonde color? And I'd love any advice on the best way to get there.

Here's a few pics of the color it is now:






















Thanks so much for any and all help!


----------



## mimi86 (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to use a platinum blonde *purple* to leave it  without the yellowish tone then to keep it that way use a purple shampoo specially for that.

it looks good your hair color though, I want it btw golden-orange dont know why lol but I do like it and people always like it ashy or platinum.

xoxo


----------



## islandella (Apr 21, 2011)

Clairol's "Shimmer Lights" purple shampoo is great for getting the yellow out.  I use it once a week and use both the shampoo and conditioner.  I purchase this product at Sally's Beauty Supply.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 21, 2011)

Please be very careful applying a medium ash colour. Currently your hair is quite blond - several shades lighter than a medium.

Applying an ash colour several shades darker might turn your hair a green cast - which is NOT what you want to do.

Then you'd be stuck trying to figure out how to get rid of that...

Give the other posts some merit


----------



## richa45 (Apr 23, 2011)

Your hair style and hair colors are really look gorgeous. You can try some best hairstyles with blonde highlights at http://www.hairstylesguru.com/1064/two-tone-hair-color-ideas/


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

I had platinum blonde hair (my natural is black) since Since I was in highschool.  I would not suggest you tone it, last time I did that I had grandma blue/purple/gray hair and had to re bleach it.  I suggest using a purple shampoo.  Clairol makes one called shimmering lights and sally carries their version of it for like 5 bucks.  I wash my hair with it almost everytime i shampoo and leave it soak for a couple min (be careful not to leave it in too long or your hair will turn purple).  Be careful with ash blonde colors too, I've dyed parts of my hair blue.


----------

